# application Mail : envoi ok, réception impossible



## lune44 (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour

Depuis cet après midi, après avoir fait un peu de ménage dans ma corbeille et brouillon de l'application mail (je ne pense pas que cela ait un rapport avec le problème), la réception de mes messages ne fonctionne plus, pour l'envoi aucun problème. J'ai accès à ces messages par mon navigateur sur ma messagerie yahoo mais plus sur l'appli mail et jusqu'à présent tout marchait bien. 
J'ai cherché à droite à gauche des solutions mais rien de concluant pour le moment, rien ne semble avoir bougé dans les préférences de connections...
Merci de vote aide!


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Février 2014)

Coucou.

Tu as vérifié les ports pop/smtp dans les réglages de l'application ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2014)

ben le reglage smtp  n'est pas en jeu puisque les messages partent

ce serait plutot les autres reglages à verifier

ceci dit pas mal de gens ont des soucis avec des emails yahoo
(surtout depuis leur ""amélioration" de cet automne, et aussi pas mal depuis quelques jours , ca vient peut etre de chez eux)


----------



## lune44 (20 Février 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Coucou.
> 
> Tu as vérifié les ports pop/smtp dans les réglages de l'application ?



Oui les réglages sont les mêmes et n'ont pas bougés, ce sont bien ceux correspondant à yahoo...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2014)

imap ou pop?
si imap rien ne t'empêche de tester sur une session crée par mavericks
ca n'a aura aucune incidence sur l'autre session


----------



## lune44 (20 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> imap ou pop?
> si imap rien ne t'empêche de tester sur une session crée par mavericks
> ca n'a aura aucune incidence sur l'autre session



C'est  "pop.mail.yahoo.fr" ,j'ai créer un nouveau compte yahoo et il fonctionne, par contre il est en imap


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2014)

verifier à fond les réglages détaillés du pop et les corriger

et faire le test en pop sur une autre session
même 5 minutes à une heure creuse
( tu testeras en envoyant vers une de tes autres adresses)

Attention , à une époque il fallait régler un truc en ligne avant de configurer un yahoo sur un nouveau logiciel ( et ici mail session 2 c'est un nouvel ordi)
je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas depuis la refonte (ratée) de yahoomail


----------



## fab75019 (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 
je me permets de remonter ce message 

J'ai deux comptes GMAIL sur Mail (osx 10.6.8) 

Je ne reçois plus les message du 1er compte GMAIL  mais je peux en envoyer (l(autre fonctionne) 

mon iphone fonctionne également 

si quelqu'un a une idée je prends


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2014)

fab75019 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je me permets de remonter ce message
> 
> J'ai deux comptes GMAIL sur Mail (osx 10.6.8)
> ...



déjà tonnes de sujets là dessus
alors rapido
ce qui est déjà dit 
tester autre session
VERIFIER à fond les reglages

ou tout betement changer la plist Mail


----------



## fab75019 (16 Mars 2014)

bonjour, 

c'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

petit précision je ne peux pas reconstruire la boite mail qui pose problème 
le "reconstruire" est grisé 

sur l'autre boit aucun problème


----------



## fab75019 (16 Mars 2014)

fab75019 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> c'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant ...
> 
> ...


 

le message d'erreur "gmail message too large"


----------



## fab75019 (17 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

j'ai réussi à résoudre mon problème voilà la solution que j'ai utilisé si ça peut aider 
- Quitter Mail 
 - aller dans Applications > Utilitaires >lancer "Terminal" 
 - une ligne s'affiche finissant par le signe $  
à la suite du "$", taper exactement cd Library/Mail/IMAP-pr...@imap.gmail.com  
en remplaçant prenom.nom par votre propre début d'adresse e-mail, puis faites "Entrée" 
 - sur la nouvelle ligne, taper exactement rm -f .OfflineCache/* 
 - relancer Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2014)

autrement dit manip terminal pour virer le cache de ce compte imap
ce qui peut etre fait par divers autres   manips dont une très simple
suppression du compte  dans Mail puis redemarrage mac et reconfiguration du compte


----------

